# air intake / beginner / maxima 88



## usair (Feb 26, 2010)

Amsoil has an advanced air filter

but not yet for my 1988 Maxima

amsoil.com/storefront/eaau.aspx

what diameter do I have to order

(of the universal one) / thank you


----------

